# seneca eyes



## duhanvon (May 16, 2010)

took a break from the muskies and went to seneca with my dad and girlfriend on monday. it was on fire!! 8 keeper saugeye between 1 and 3 lbs. and about ten smaller ones. 2 largemouth between 1 and 2 lbs. couple whites, and bunch of channel cats. all trolling crankbaits, and all in 8ft. of water or less.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

WOW great report. do you know what the water temps were..just out of curiosity? nice looking fish by the way.


----------



## duhanvon (May 16, 2010)

im not positive(we dont have temp. onboard) but ill say in the high 70s for most of the day, then it rained on us for about an hour and a half so probly dropped a little.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

thanks man. just trying to learn all i can. yoou live near seneca lake? any hints on some spots to hit, im from columbus and have never been there. you can pm me if you want. thanks for your time good fishing


----------

